# No such word as "scraps"



## Tclem (Jun 23, 2014)

Maybe cutoffs. Wanted to get to 100 but strept throat and flu something has me down. Managed to get these together to take a picture. 64 hair sticks all wood from WB members. Btw cuff links are on the way so more small stuff going to be made soon

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 23, 2014)

The Snakewood sure looks cool , but they are all nice !


----------



## Tclem (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you tom


----------



## SENC (Jun 23, 2014)

You've been busy! Really nice work!


----------



## Tclem (Jun 23, 2014)

SENC said:


> You've been busy! Really nice work!


Ty henry


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 24, 2014)

really nice tony!
hope you feel better soon!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2014)

Tony the Tiger ain't got nothing on Tony the Turner. Those are GrrrrrrrrrrrrrRRRREAT!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 24, 2014)

That's astonishing -- you turned all those in what, a week?


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> That's astonishing -- you turned all those in what, a week?


About 3 nights


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 24, 2014)

Must be very long nights down there ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Must be very long nights down there ...


Starting to get the hang of it and the skew. Cuts time in half. Good dense woods are the key


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 24, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Starting to get the hang of it and the skew. Cuts time in half. Good dense woods are the key


Agree completely -- when make pens I use a skew, I normally start sanding at 220 grit (probably could get away with 320 grit -- I should try it sometime). I haven't turned any snakewood yet, but if it's anything like the blackwoods and lignum vitae I know I'll love it.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Agree completely -- when make pens I use a skew, I normally start sanding at 220 grit (probably could get away with 320 grit -- I should try it sometime). I haven't turned any snakewood yet, but if it's anything like the blackwoods and lignum vitae I know I'll love it.


It's my new favorite wood.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 24, 2014)

Tony you have the Nyquill Nusance bug. One remedy: Cut 1 small Lemon in half, open pint of Kentucky Whiskey, throw 1/2 lemon over left shoulder and 1/2 overe right shoulder, sit down and drink the pint of Kentucky Whiskey, get up and go to bed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 24, 2014)

Those are sweet Tony!

What size pieces you use for those things? I end up with cutoffs from my knife blocks. I wonder if you could use em for that? They end up between 3/8 - 5/8" x 1 1/2 - 2 x 5-7.
Not sure what to do with this size of piece.

This is one I just cut off. It's around 1/2 x 1 1/2 x 7 1/4

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> Those are sweet Tony!
> 
> What size pieces you use for those things? I end up with cutoffs from my knife blocks. I wonder if you could use em for that? They end up between 3/8 - 5/8" x 1 1/2 - 2 x 5-7.
> Not sure what to do with this size of piece.
> ...


Normally 1/2" sq x 6"ish. On 5" stuck I put two beads so they will work. I can use 3/8 for smaller thinner sticks. 1 1/2" wide will work I'll just make three sticks. Let me know what you have


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

Actually wife wants me to make some like this. This is my first one so or give the "ugghhhh" that's ugly. Lol I'll get better.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

They are suppose to look like this


----------



## SENC (Jun 24, 2014)

Takes real talent to get those right on the lathe, but keep trying!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

SENC said:


> Takes real talent to get those right on the lathe, but keep trying!


Wife about to turn me Into a hair stylist next. Ahhhhhh well these crazy women but them so in the mean time I'm stocking up wood to turn what I want to ( I I ever get time) I want an engraver for pens now wife is talking about me cutting these things out with it. Will that work @Dane Fuller @Schroedc


----------



## SENC (Jun 24, 2014)

You should change your name to Toni and lease a CA address, you could then triple what you charge.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

Or change it to bubba and moved to NC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 24, 2014)

You could cut them with a laser, my 45 watt machine will cut up to 1/4 inch thick.......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

Please don't tell me that. I'll lie to the wife and tell her no they won't. Lol. Well tht is good to know so if Ido get one I can do more than just engrave. Thanks


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 24, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Please don't tell me that. I'll lie to the wife and tell her no they won't. Lol. Well tht is good to know so if Ido get one I can do more than just engrave. Thanks



Inlay cuts for flat work like boxes out drawer fronts, plaques for various things, heck, you can even learn to print photos onto wood or glass.......


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Inlay cuts for flat work like boxes out drawer fronts, plaques for various things, heck, you can even learn to print photos onto wood or glass.......


Keep it up come on tell me more. I hope they have a payment plan. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 24, 2014)

I haven't done it yet but you can even do 3D engraving using multiple passes.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm deleting you know Colin. I'll be buying one in a few min with money I don't have lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 24, 2014)

I've cut 1/2" stuff with my laser but it took 100% power and super slow with high frequency. I wouldn't recommend it....LOL Another thing to consider is that some woods just don't cut well with the laser. The more dense it is, the more you have to play with the settings to get it right. I've had to hit some species so hard, it comes out more charcoal than usable wood.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

Those flat hairsticks are about 1/4" thick. Just something to add to the "for" list while deciding

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 26, 2014)

Tony those are great.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 26, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Tony those are great.


Thanks bud


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Tony,
I really really hate to admit it, I really do, but you have talent with wood that I will always wish that I had, not bad at all for a Redneck from Mississippi with hair between his toes!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 27, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Tony,
> I really really hate to admit it, I really do, but you have talent with wood that I will always wish that I had, not bad at all for a Redneck from Mississippi with hair between his toes!




Maybe soon He'll do his first Razor to address that issue.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

